# EAST COAST BEACH TRIP (Part Deux)



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

My wife and I usually drive down from Brooklyn to Hilton Head Island, SC for a week or two every summer. This year, with $4.00+ gas prices, even more expensive air fare and a new baby, we unfortunately have to tune down the trip. Can any of you recommend a nice place to spend a week *at the beach* for a family. HHI is really ideal, a bit on the expensive side, but the atmosphere is great. We're looking for something similar. We try to avoid Long Island and Cape May, NJ as we find there are just too many NYers there and it doesn't really feel like much of a vacation. I also think that Ocean City , Md, Myrtle Beach, SC, The Outer Banks in NC, and Virginia Beach, VA are a little too hectic for an infant. We've been to Pompham Beach, ME, and while we enjoyed it, the water was far too cold for us (I don't know how you New Englanders do it!). If you could suggest some alternatives that you enjoy, I'd appreciate the ideas. Maybe some of you guys know some hidden gems on the Atlantic.

Thanks. Rob


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Everything's overdeveloped. Glance at the coastal islands twixt Wilmington, NC and the SC border. Not a recommendation or suggestion, just an alternative. Ain't Manhattan. Ain't Hilton Head. I95 to I40 in NC to Wilmington, or eschewing Wilmington, US17 then a variety of secondary roads to the islands. Haven't visited in several years. South of Myrtle, there's Pawleys Island, but they's ofun Nawthunurs. www.ncbrunswick.com


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Take a look at Wrightsville Beach or Carolina Beach in Southeast North Carolina.

Cheers.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Try either Kiawah or Seabrook Island in SC. Not as over-developed as Hilton Head is. There's also the added bonus of the proximity to Charleston.

Also worth checking into would be if you can find some place out on the Isle of Palms, although you then have to deal with the congestion of Mt. Pleasant SC.

Rehoboth Beach in Delaware is also nice as I remember....


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with the above poster that Wrightsville beach is pretty nice. Also, being from Florida, Jacksonville beach is pretty sedate and not overbuilt of hectic at all. If you are looking for even more laid back and relaxing St. Augustine beach is the place. You can also drive on the beach so you will be close to the car for your baby and all your gear. Granted this will add a good bit of distance for you but they are very good relaxing beachs


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Vacation*

Gentlemen

Abobe Myrtle beach, below Wilmington is Emerald Isle. It is not as crazy as Myrtle beach. South of Cherry Point I believe.
Also, check out Assateague, Chincateaque on the Eastern shore of Md. Known for the wild pony run.
Check out the great crabfest along the shore. Ox Ford, St Michaels as well. Quaint seaport villages.
This is an ideal place for a family such as yours.
I was caught off guard at how beautiful the horse run was, along the coast.
Normally, things like this dont excite me, suntan lotion and beer do!
Lo and behold, the Eastern shore of Maryland. Best kept secret.
Also, above and below Ocean city is a lot of places to go to as well.
Again, do a google, check out Assateague.Or Chincate
ague.
Hope I was of help


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Go to the Eastern Shore of Virginia. It is inexpensive, the seafood is fresh, the beer cold, the beaches are wide open and the memories ever lasting.


----------

